# Fast food follies



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

What's the most forehead-slapping experience you've had in that paragon of culinary excellence, the American fast-food restaurant?

I was one of the few teens I knew who never worked in one. (I was a farmhand for a vegetable farmer instread). So I missed the inside perspective, if you will.

But I was still surprised recently when I stood at the counter of a fast-food place and a cashier refused to acknowledge me presence for several minutes. Then grudgingly came over and punched my order in. With one hand. Refusing to take the other hand out of his pocket.

Oh boy I can't wait until my girls are teenagers (sigh) (sarcasm).


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Never worked in a fast food place myself, but I have had similar experiences to what you have had. The idea of service today has pretty much gone done the toilet.

------------------
Thanks,

Nicko
ChefTalk Cafe Administrator
[email protected]
www.cheftalk.com "A food lover's link to professional chefs!"


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

UMMMMM not quite sure what the question is???? Work in fast food Arthur Treachers Fish and chips during Fresh college...worked up to Dist Sec. always came home reeking of oil...
One of our fry cooks poured a vat of hot oil on his legs.
Most didn't care about quality of work "It's a job man"
There are some really gross long white parasitic worms that like Atlantic White Fish...
We had several managers move to Memphis to be closer to Elvis (no kidding)
When he died they wanted to close the restaurants to mourn (again no kidding)


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Live_to _cook ,Your post is very interesting because it talks to the way things are done today in our society..whether it be a fast food joint,or a anchor store at a mall..the work ethic is not as valued as it once was.
with a super low unemployment rate...everyone in this country that wants to work,is working,the 2 percent that are not working just don't give a hoot and nor would I want them in my kitchen. systematically the world is getting smaller,but more complicated......smaller percentages of people have the opportunity for higher learning..and many are destined to be the receivers of our frustration....I grew up in a bakery and in retail textiles...non of this hands in the pocket stuff existed...So! where did the fabric rip? and what can we do?
cc


----------



## layjo (Oct 12, 1999)

My first job was in a fast food chain! "Jack-In-The-Box" I was there for three years. The time that I spent working there I was trained in sanitary procedures concerning food preparation, quality of service techniques, and employee coaching when I was a shift Manager! I felt it helped me a great deal for my first job, considering I was interested in the food industry. It was challenging trying to coach other people who were "my age" to work a certain way that was needed to ensure the company's and guest's satisfaction. I was kind of young at that time, but the managers had a certain faith in me, because of my work ethic ...I belive.

[This message has been edited by layjo (edited 01-03-2001).]


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

That would be the parasitic worms in the fish and the Elvis adoration committee stories.
I'll have to think alittle more on other gems.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

shroomgirl, I'm serious, between the worms and the Elvis-worshipping managers you could base an awfully entertaining novel in one of those places. If you were a fiction writer, I mean. Have you ever read Carl Hiaasen?

I must ask: so, how long were those worms? Was it someone's task during prep to dig them out, or did you just happen to notice them in the course of cooking? Please explain.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Shroomgirl, I was basically wondering what kind of fast food horror stories people could share, food, service, sanitation, whatever. From this group, unusually sensitive to culinary issues, I thought there might be some wild tales...


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

They were at least 5" long, but I want to say a foot. They were white about 1/8" thick.....found occasionally by the fry cooks and occasionally by the gulp patron.

Nope don't think I've read his work.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

He could call it


The Cereal Murderer


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

stop it Sisi, you'll make me bust my stitches.


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

Actually, there's a whole fiction genre of food/restaurant related mystery novels.

i.e. Phyllis Richman (ex-Washington Post restaurant critic) with "The Butter Did It"

others listed in amazon.com: "Revenge of the Barbeque Queens"
"Death By Rhubarb"
"A Stiff Risotto"
"Bread on Arrival"

I'm not making this up.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

The patron who ate the worm who ate the fish

The worm that came to dinner


----------

